# NOKIA E71 SOFTWARE UPDATE



## roniehunk (Nov 4, 2011)

HOW TO UPDATE NOKIA E71 SOFTWARE.... PLZ SUGGEST ME...


----------



## Rushy82 (Dec 15, 2011)

Just go to Nokia Europe - Update E71 - Device software update - Product support - Support and download the software updater, run and voila


----------



## ogion (Jun 3, 2010)

To be more precise you should download OVI software updater, but, as far as I know, the phone can update it's software if you have an internet conection (preferably wirreless). Also you can dial *#0000# to see what is your version of software and you can find on nokia's website the newest version of software for your phone.


----------

